# TTC second baby - tips needed!



## Anon-E-Mouse (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello ladies
I am 39 & we have are blessed with a beautiful 16 month old baby which we conceived naturally 1 month after my lap & dye after several years of no luck.  We have been trying again for the past few months but other than the obvious (lots of practice) just wondered if you had any tips for me- diet, supplements,etc...  Previously in 2007 after my lap & dye & was adviced to take clomid but decided to try au natrual for a few months & we got lucky.  Just wondering given my age how long I should wait this time & what factors could help us.
Hope you have some wise words for me

Thanks
x


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

I am ttc no 2 too, all I have been told is eat lots of protein as it is good for egg quality and plenty of fruit and veg for you and DH. I ate loads of fruit smoothies and put DP on zinc last time I conceived so I am going down that route again, I swear by Zinc
Good luck
Jojox


----------



## Emma3158 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm in the same position as you. Been with DH 9 years and finally after ttc was diagnosed with 2 blocked falopian tubes.  Had lap & dye July 07, concienved luckily in Aug 07 had beautiful daughter in May 08.  Now in 2nd month of ttc.  Did not ovulate 1st month after coming off the pill.  Did this time on day 15/16 so on that long wait to test, day 23 now.  Tested today which i know is too early and got a BFN.  I will be keeping a close eye on this thread to help me with any ideas and suggestions others have.  

Good luck with the ttc.

Emma.x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I am in the same boat. I was successful with my first ICSI- but my DH was taking ZINC, PYCAGONAL and Zita West male fertility tabs. I was on the female Zita W2est and loads of others. I will have to think back!!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

We tried Vitex (Angus Cactus) bought from Holland and Barrett as I have never been regular - maybe that was part of our problem too. On our first month of using it I must have ovulated day 14 and got lucky. 

Best of luck 

xx


----------

